# Helps!



## Dylan227 (Dec 18, 2010)

I can't find anything to build a loft for my hedgehog. I've tried to find grids and cubes to build it out of. Does anyone have any other ways of building a loft? 

Thanks!


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Where are you located?


----------



## Dylan227 (Dec 18, 2010)

PapilionRu said:


> Where are you located?


Illinois In the United States


----------



## Kenzi (Aug 29, 2010)

What kind of set up do you currently use? Are you looking to alter it, or make a new one?

I use a bin and have made a loft that can be viewed on the "examples of cage-set ups" page 34 (I think). I bought those materials at home depot

I am in the process of building a C&C and am considering making a loft again because Mila loves to use her loft as a bedroom. I found the cubes at k-mart, and the coroplast at an "insty-prints" sign making shop. I've decided to make a c&c because I like that I can reconfigure the cubes whenever I want, and I have enough coroplast to make several trays with 8" walls.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Dylan227 said:


> I can't find anything to build a loft for my hedgehog. I've tried to find grids and cubes to build it out of. Does anyone have any other ways of building a loft?
> 
> Thanks!


I have a home-built wooden cage covered with arborite, so not a lot of experience with C&C. Couldn't you just use coroplast to make a second level? Just cut it bigger, then fold it so it goes up higher on the sides for 'walls'...know what I mean? It would be light, easily cleaned and customizable (is that a word?) AND safe, as there would be walls over the cubes, as well as the opening.


----------

